# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Bulkrawsteroid

## pinksteroid

Bulkrawsteroid has warehouse in usa 
will have warehouse in au and canada soon

----------


## HoldMyBeer

... where's the question? You just decided you should post that some lab is opening a warehouse using poor grammar?

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## dpstore

> ... where's the question? You just decided you should post that some lab is opening a warehouse using poor grammar?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


I guess he is the source himself :-)

----------


## redz

They probably brew the steroids in the toilet.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

Dude needs to be cut off and taken off 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------

